# How many Valentines cards?



## tylow (Feb 11, 2009)

Poor Ty waited patiently by the door for the postman to deliver his valentines cards today


----------



## mollymo (Oct 31, 2009)

None here Hubby said i didnt need one as i was a very lucky lady to have him,cheeky thing,more like he is lucky to have mehmy:


----------



## RockySapphire (Oct 2, 2009)

Loved those pix!


----------



## mezzer (Oct 6, 2009)

_Beautiful cat......I am surprised he didn't get tons of cards as he is sooooo handsome_


----------



## tylow (Feb 11, 2009)

Thanks  He's not the cleverest cat in the block as he didn't realise there's no post on a sunday lol


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

tylow said:


> Thanks  He's not the cleverest cat in the block as he didn't realise there's no post on a sunday lol


............pmsl. that made me laugh.
he is one stunning boy thou,xxxx


----------



## Baby British (Jan 24, 2010)

What a stunning boy! I just lurve the last pic :001_tt1:


----------



## tylow (Feb 11, 2009)

I kinda cheated lol the last ones Willow. Ty had went away in the huff at that point  Either that or he was away looking for matches to light her heart shaped candle!


----------



## Midnight (Jan 17, 2009)

Lovely piccy's :001_tt1: xx


----------



## ChinaBlue (Feb 3, 2008)

Fab photos.


----------



## kellyrich (Jan 8, 2009)

Beautiful looking cat! I love the last pic it looks like a professional photo!


----------



## Guest (Feb 18, 2010)

I have to post and say that your cat is absolutely stunning, i would love a cat that breed. Your so lucky.


----------



## Ally-Kats (Jan 8, 2009)

I love the third picture, he looks sooo cool in that shot!!!


----------



## tylow (Feb 11, 2009)

Thank you all for your lovely comments


----------



## tylow (Feb 11, 2009)

Ally-Kats said:


> I love the third picture, he looks sooo cool in that shot!!!


I cheated the last ones our wee girl but they're both lilac points


----------



## GSDlover4ever (Feb 21, 2009)

tylow said:


> Thanks  He's not the cleverest cat in the block as he didn't realise there's no post on a sunday lol


 lol lol lol


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

gorgeous as usual!


----------



## Milly22 (Sep 15, 2008)

Oh he looks just like my Sascha used to look. What colour is he ? I can never remember what colour she was as it was so many years ago but she the same colour as Tye. Gorgeous!


----------



## tylow (Feb 11, 2009)

Thanks again. Ty's lilac point although he is a bit dark probs because his mum was half persian.


----------



## Milly22 (Sep 15, 2008)

Hmmm I am sure I would have remembered if Sascha was Lilac, perhaps she was cream with darker points. She was very lovely, as are yours.


----------

